# Smoke?



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

Do you smoke cigarettes? For the purposes of this poll, once a month or more qualifies as 'yes'.


----------



## Hematite (Apr 2, 2013)

No, never did. It never appealed to me, so I never started shelling out the big bucks for 'em.


----------



## Doomed (Jul 29, 2012)

Gross


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Gross


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

No, and I have no interest in trying.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

gross


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

Yep


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Only when I drink heavily. Its been three weeks since I last had a smoke. 

At one point I was all about the cigarillos.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Only tried it a few times when I was a kid. Lucky that I didn't become addicted immediately. Never understood the appeal.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I tried it a few years ago. It was alright but I can't say I loved it. And I hate inhaling someone's secondhand smoke when I'm walking behind them. Unfortunately that seems to happen to me a lot. :/


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Nu


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Something I'll never, ever try.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm an ex smoker (although you really never quit, just stop temporarily)


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

I guess yes? I only smoke when I'm chilling with my cousins. I'm definitely not addicted, heck I really don't even notice any buzz when I do... I do it just to blow smoke for no real reason.












Gross


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Gross


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm going to start again if I can ever afford it. I miss cigars too.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

No. Smoking is gross.


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

I never have, and I probably never will.


----------



## Astraia (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm trying to quit, but unfortunately it isn't going very well, it also doesn't help that absolutely everyone around me smokes...


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Gross.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes, I smoke.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

No, I hate it. It's a huge turn off too because women that smoke have stinky smoke hair and panties.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

I've smoked since forever, it's my guilty pleasure.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

a filthy,dirty, habit




























that I love to engage in.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Gross. I wouldn't date somebody who smoked.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

my parents chain smoke from teh moment they wake and kill both me and the dog. I literally cannot breathe because its one after the other non stop all day. I smoke off and on but tbh I Hate it, I just quit again. a few rollies a day is still enough to make u feel like ****


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

the sweet smell of a bong hit however


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

DubnRun said:


> the sweet smell of a bong hit however












the lure of the temptress! I know what you mean, I love a bit o' green.


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

Never have, and never will!


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Nope, cigarettes kill your looks and they smell horrible.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

No. I have learned enough about health to avoid cigarettes.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

Nah. I started in high school but quit after my first year of college.

Didn't have trouble quitting either. There's a lot that's wrong with my brain, but the one thing about it that I'm really thankful for is that it doesn't seem to be prone to addiction.


----------



## By myself (Apr 6, 2013)

I smoked 3 packs a day for 27 years, but quit May 4, 2011 (cold turkey) I still miss them and even dream about them occasionally.


----------



## Sloqx (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes. It's a love/hate relationship.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

No. I've never been a smoker. I prefer coffee as a pick me up. And if I want to get high, cigarettes won't get me there.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

^ I've heard that nicotine gives people a high. How does that feel? I've tried smoking cigarettes, cigars, dip and chew but they made me sick and cough. Didn't feel any high off them.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

No and I never will.

It repulses me in a very sickening way. I don't know why, all drugs do. I think it's built into my conscience that these sorts of drugs are bad... Which is a good thing, evolutionarily speaking.

I once had a dream I was addicted to cigarettes, quit, and then started again. Worst. Dream. Ever.

I woke up and bout had a hard attack.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Nope. I don't get it at all. To quote some of you, it's just "gross". My parents don't give me pocket money every day so I couldn't afford it even if I understood why people smoke.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Yesssss~


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

Sacrieur said:


> It repulses me in a very sickening way. I don't know why, all drugs do. I think it's built into my conscience that these sorts of drugs are bad... Which is a good thing, evolutionarily speaking.
> 
> 
> > I hate to be so cliché, but have you ever indulged in chocolate or coffee?


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

One could hardly compare caffeine to nicotine.

And yes, coffee quite often. I've gone through caffeine withdrawal three times now. Not particularly challenging at all. It's just a headache for me, even when I went from over 1000 mg a day to 0 one of the times. Now it's pretty low around 80-120 mg a day.

It's one thing to indulge in something that's virtually nonaddictive, makes your brain works better, serves a particular purpose (like promoting wakefulness), and may even have protective properties with no or minimal side effects and something like nicotine, which can cause quite lethal heart damage, is extremely addictive, and has no protective properties to speak of.

Which isn't to say I don't promote the use of drugs for medicinal purposes. I fully endorse it. In fact, it's the only place where dangerous narcotics should be used as they can be regulated by trained physicians.

The problem, even though nicotine is a performance enhancing drug, is that it's too dangerous, like playing with fire while you're doused in kerosene.

But of course I'm only speaking of people who would use a nicotine patch for a test (which does happen) or amphetamines as a study aid. But merely to play with this for your own pleasure? That's quickly sucking yourself in a very self-destructive cycle. No one is above chemistry.

I suppose it's the addiction that really gets to me. It controls you, and I am no puppet to some chemical. Addicts go out of their way to justify and maintain their addiction... And it's quite frightening to be honest. The only way to win is not to play the game.

I also don't consume alcohol. But I'm aware it's not necessarily addictive (although with my family history it may as well be). But it's about control. Clouding my mind with booze? No thanks, never appealed to me, never will. My mental clarity is highly valued. And I see things through a different pair of eyes. I am not as "human" as others are, and certainly may not understand the human condition quite as well.

---

But don't equate something extremely dangerous like narcotics with something as harmless as chocolate. That's like comparing taking a stroll through a burning building with lighting a candle, if even that.


----------



## krutq (Feb 18, 2013)

**** all of you writting gross. YOU GUYS ARE GROSS!

I smoke about 10 cigarettes a day, Prince.



Btw. drugs are good, its just people who dont respect them and abuse them.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Sacrieur said:


> indulge in something that's virtually nonaddictive, makes your brain works better, serves a particular purpose (like promoting wakefulness), and may even have protective properties with no or minimal side effects


dunno man. i've heard accounts from people where caffeine pretty much destroyed their lives. but they were drinking a lot of it. I would link the post but I can't find it. suffice to say the guy had severe anxiety problems along with many other physical and mental health issues as a result of drinking too much. once he quit he was so much better off.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

krutq said:


> **** all of you writting gross. YOU GUYS ARE GROSS!
> 
> I smoke about 10 cigarettes a day, Prince.
> 
> Btw. drugs are good, its just people who dont respect them and abuse them.


Want to see a graph? I do, I like pictures.










When you can't be normal without a substance, it's addiction (in case someone feels like being a smartass, things needed to survive and our bodies are evolved to process are exempt). That's frightening.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

Sacrieur said:


> My mental clarity is highly valued. And I see things through a different pair of eyes. I am not as "human" as others are, and certainly may not understand the human condition quite as well.


I was replying to your post exactly as it was phrased: "It repulses me in a very sickening way. I don't know why, all drugs do." I didn't intend to offend you, but your supercilliousness came through quite clear in the original comment as it does here. You'll eventually realize that you're bound as everyone else is, and the campaign of pretending otherwise to justify your shortcomings will only serve to alienate you. Moreover, your proclaimation that you're "not as human as others" is motivated by an offshoot of a very 'human' sentiment. No offense intended. I think a lot of people have that tendancy, especially those with SA, myself included. Most every damaged person needs to feel special in some way to justify waking up in the morning.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I expect the results here to be higher than say a group of those without anxiety/depression. Interested in the results. 

I don't btw, lost 2 grandparents and 2 aunts to smoking related cancers, the aunts were only in their 50's. What scares me is my dad is a smoker as well, and I expect he will head down that same path in the not too distant future.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

AussiePea said:


> I expect the results here to be higher than say a group of those without anxiety/depression. Interested in the results.


Same. I figured it'd be at least 30%. I wonder how many drinkers we have.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

AussiePea said:


> I expect the results here to be higher than say a group of those without anxiety/depression. Interested in the results. .


Not for SA since a lot of people got into smoking due to peer pressure.

It's very stupid to get into it, knowing what we know about it.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't smoke. I've smoked 1 cigarette in my life when I was 13.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

On the odd occasion I will smoke a cigarillo but tobacco in general does none more than set off my asthma. 

I want to try American Spirit cigs though as they are pure tobacco without additives. Could be something to enjoy on occasion


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

No but I used to from the age of 17-21


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

whattothink said:


> Do you smoke cigarettes? *For the purposes of this poll, once a month or more qualifies as 'yes'.*


In that case, I do (occasionally). Once I find a less self-destructive way of making my point, I'll stop, probably.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Used to. Quit about 2.5 years ago. It's funny because now I strongly dislike the smell of smokes. But I don't hate on people who smoke....it doesn't make them "gross" as some are saying. I can understand not liking the smell but most smokers are courteous and smoke outside.


----------



## handsupmidnight (Mar 4, 2013)

I actually like the smell of cigarettes, even though I don't smoke.....


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

No thank you. 

It induces my asthma. Oh, and lung cancer, addiction, subjecting others to secondhand smoke, yellow teeth/fingers for frequenters. Fun side effects but I'll pass.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No. Tired it as a kid when i found a pack at the park.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

why yes, I 'd love one thank you. will you light it for me? there's a gent.


----------

